# Keeping cool with the Aussie dogs!



## FlAussieMom (May 28, 2012)

The boys are getting more comfortable in the pool, and some times I think they really enjoy it. lol

Dexter








Finn








Maybe!








Or not








Okay, here we come!








I'm swimming mama!








Finn did not appreciate the shower...








One last shake


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Zomg they're so fluffy and adorable!:3 Dexter is so cute swimming neck deep in water.


----------



## FlAussieMom (May 28, 2012)

Finn will too, but i have to put the camera away when he does, he tends to flail a little while he swims. lol


----------



## TeaZag (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi I just saw this thread, Your Aussies are so cute! I have two aussies too and the one is like the same color as yours  Here are some pictures of them. Seger is the lighter mearl and Nina is the darker one. 







seger as a puppy








Seger now








Nina as a puppy








Nina now (with her nails done)


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

o hai pbfer!
your dogs are so spoiled having a pool!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

love the painted nails, but, isn't that harmful to dogs if they lick it? I wouldn't advise doing that ....

GORGEOUS doggies you guys got there though! I like Finn  the most


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I have an Aussie/collie mix  I have a funny pic of him in my album.


----------

